# What eyeshadow colors look good on Indian skin?



## NARSlover (Aug 3, 2007)

Any brand...Nars, Mac, drugstore brand, etc

but what specific colors for neutrals, or dramatic....sometimes its overwhelming to pick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






while we're at it....I havent bought MAC foundation in a long time, if I were to, what should I try?  I have oily skin....is studio fix good?  HELP!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

Since you love Nars, try the Nars Nightbreed Colection.  They have gorgeous black shadows with different colored pearls- red, blue, black, gold, etc.  They look gorgeous when used in a smokey eye.

I just checked my Nars Nightbreed e/s, Night Star is gorgeous, it is peach with gold pearls.  It is beautiful as a soft wash with a swipe of mascara.  What shade is your skin, it might help with the suggestions.


----------



## 3jane (Aug 3, 2007)

jewel tones look great, imo.  maybe NARS's Belly Dance or Bohemian Gold duos.  for neutrals, you could check out their new collection-- Brazil and Kalahari look promising.


----------



## nics1972 (Aug 3, 2007)

If you mean Indian as in East Indian, I would say go for the bronzey, golden knd of shades. I am from India and I have a on of MAC shadows.. my favorites are:
Antiqued
Amber Lights
Sable
Mulch
Bronze
Firespot
Woodwinked
Star Violet
Cranberry
Falling Star
Sumptuous Olive
Nocturnelle
These are just a few.

I have three creme shadows from NARS:
Savage
Amarcord
Decameron

Also, you might want to try the MAC Pigments:
Old Gold
Chocolate Brown
Cocomotion
Copperized
Off The Radar
Revved Up
Gold Mode
Rushmetal
Mauvement
Jardin Aires
Tan
Violet
Melon

These work very well on East Indian skin tones. Hope this helps.

- Nicole


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 3, 2007)

I like deep colors with some shimmer. Burgundy, dark teals, gold. Anything very rich looks stunning.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

Teals, greens, golds, pinks, corals, neutrals, smokey looks.  Anything really.


----------



## NARSlover (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm NC50....(I just bought studio fix after a long time)...maybe that coloring will help you recommend


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 3, 2007)

oh, you're lucky...you can wear all the beautiful brights since your deep skin can balance how bold the shades are...
-blues like freshwater are gorgeous
-purples, since you have darker features (hair/eyes)
-darker pinks, ruby red pigment is gorgeous on deeper skin
-even some of the gold-toned yellows/greens, as long as they have more of a warm base so they're more natural. try all the c-shock shades!
i would check out some smokey colors too, as aforementioned. 
-sketch
-carbon
-knight divine
-even something reddish like antiqued


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

You really could run the gamut when it comes to e/s.   The only thing you would have to worry about is some shades might come of as ashen.  Try Nars Ondine, it is a medium plum with shimmer, as well as the Nightbreeds.  Benefit makes some great cream shadows, and they come in colors that flatter darker complexions.  HTHS


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 4, 2007)

If I HAD to choose 2 colours I could not live without it would be BEAUTY MARKED and FOLIE. I love a smokey eye look.


----------



## ndn-ista (Aug 20, 2007)

Ah girl, there are so many. I'm going to have to look in my makeup drawer to get all the names.  I'll get back lol.


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 20, 2007)

I found Select Tint to work great! Studio Fix worked pretty good too.


----------

